# Spider mites...



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm about 1 1/2 weeks into flower, and what I thought was a nute deficiency or over nutes due to brown/burnt tips, I now think I got the beginning stage of spider mites? I found a CALICLEAN(natural pepper)*spray recipe and am gonna try that. Any other suggestions. I don't want to use chemicals. Thanks in advanceView attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411139304081.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411139382094.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like mites to me too. I don't ever recommend spraying anything on the plants in flower jmo. However, you aren't that far in to flower yet. You may be able to use an organic pesticide still. How long is the estimated flower time for this gal?


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

My guess would be about 7 more weeks at least. It's my first time around, and is a bag seed.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 19, 2014)

Since you have more than 6 weeks i would say go for it, just don't harvest early.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

You da man! Thanks for the help


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2014)

If it is not heavy into flowering you can spray her real good with some water.  Most likely you will want to treat her with something safe to use in flower that won't ruin the taste of your buds. They are a huge PITA to battle.   Good luck.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 19, 2014)

IMO in another 7 weeks it will look like a Halloween plant with webs everywhere.
I would make a decision about how you want to treat this plant or it will soon overcome the whole plant. 
Are you ok with smoking dried dead mites? Ewwwwww
This plant needs attention asap, or trash it.   .


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

Get some Sierra Natural science SNS 209 and follow the directions.l Organic and works.

Sierranaturalscience.com


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sprayed em down. I think I'll be good. Thanks for the help


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 19, 2014)

MrNiceGuy1313 said:


> I think I'll be good.



Lolz...clearly you have not had mites before...they are like cockroaches, if there is one there are a million of 'em and they can survive a nuclear explosion.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be following up with a spray everyday until they're gone. I also sprayed the pot, soil and the whole growing area. I got the potion from a chemist at UClA. Avid grower and swears by it. I caught it early. No webs, nothing like that. I'm hoping for the best. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 19, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Lolz...clearly you have not had mites before...they are like cockroaches, if there is one there are a million of 'em and they can survive a nuclear explosion.




Heed the advice above.
You have NO clue what your dealing with!
Like I said, take substantial action now or trash that plant.
Also, clean, clean, clean and clean again, not just your grow area but all surrounding areas! Many times. You have a huge problem, even IF u trash that plant and dont clean properly they will hatch again in your next grow, ask others if u don't believe me.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Lolz...clearly you have not had mites before...they are like cockroaches, if there is one there are a million of 'em and they can survive a nuclear explosion.



:yeahthat:

You might actually be good but the chances are slim that a rinse with just water will eradicate them.   I would order the stuff Rose suggested and keep it handy when/if they come back.   Once you have battled them you have a certain respect for their plague like quality. They come in and take over if left unchecked.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not taking it lightly. I have a watchful eye on em daily. I'll be on super clean duty


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

Spider mites are born pregnant. THey are capable of laying eggs everyday.  You need to turn your plant on it's side and get every part of the leaf soaked.  What is your secret weapon?


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

You take 4-5 habanero's and 1 pint of water. Steep it for 20 min. Don't boil, it'll **** it up. Once you lean over the pot and it burns your eyes. It's good. Cool it to room temp, and strain. Put it in a spray bottle and good to go. I recommend using at least shirt over your mouth and nose. Turn off fans and don't hang in the room after spraying. I did earlier and don't see 1 mite. I **** you not. I'm still following up with more treatments. But looks legit so far


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh yeah. Forgot. Chop them up fine. Seeds, membranes and all.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 19, 2014)

I hit the tribe hard with Azamax, then hit em again 7 days later. They are wicked hardy bugs, they found their way in thru fresh air or dirt....they'll be back


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll just have to kill em again. I'm only livin here for another 10 months. Then will have a yard to garden. Start brand new


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2014)

They do get immune to whatever is being used after using 2 or three times, they just march right thru it.  I haven't seen that with sns yet though.  I hope you got um.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

No--the pepper stuff will not work.  Spider mites are not one of those things you deal with daily.  You hit them hard with something specially made for mites.  If you *****-foot around, they get stronger and more immune to pesticides every generation.  I would recommend using SNS 217 rather than 209 is you have an active mite infestation.  After they are gone, you use SNS 209 to keep them gone.  I have run out of SNS 209 and gotten mites.  It seems like I need the 217 to get rid of them.  Azamax is also an organic product that I have used that works.  It did take 2 applications, though.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ordered it yesterday


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 8, 2014)

SNS is the only way to go... Worked like a charm. Thanks again!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2014)

Avid and/or Forbid will take care of them permanently if you use it preemptively.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Oct 8, 2014)

So does the SNS 209. Thanks


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 8, 2014)

I slam them with Azatrol or Azamax 40-60ml per gallon, kill those little bastages ASAP.


----------



## nova564t (Dec 6, 2014)

Just found them in my room, its been a while since I visited here but I always know where to go for good advice.


----------



## deadkndys (Dec 6, 2014)

The best thing to eradicate mites (not control them) is Avid by far. **** stays active for 45 days. I also believe 8 oz is a basically lifetime supply.

www.amazon.com/Avid-0-15EC-Spider-Mite-Control/dp/B004CZ866E


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2014)

I used SNS 217 for the first time and it worked. That was a month ago. only applied once.


----------



## nova564t (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm going to get some now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2014)

I have quit using products like Avid and Forbid since I found SNS products.  Avid and Forbid are terribly toxic and cannot be used very far into flowering.  Having found a safe effective natural product, I feel far far safer using that.   And it works!


----------

